# First time Bowfishing



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

I went bowfishing for my first time last night! It was a blast, took me a bit to hit my first fish. I will have to say it is very addicting!!!!! 

Is there anyone else who does any bowfishing?


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I have been bowfishing for 5 or 6 years. I have never been in freshwater, but I go quite a bit in east bay and pensacola bay. I love to fish freshwater and have always wanted to bring the bow, I just can't stay away from the catfishing. We do really well shooting sheepshead most days when the water is right, and it is definitely addicting. Where did yall go and what were you shooting?


----------



## Huff (Jan 17, 2008)

we went up the river north of I-65. We were shooting what they call "Buffalo".... I really have no clue!!! it was my first trip fishing and bow fishing in the river!!!!!


Do you ever have room for one more when you go? I would like to try it again!!!!


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I'll send you a PM next time we head out there. We can trade off driving and using the bow. 

Zach


----------



## JoshJoyner (Jul 6, 2011)

*Bowfishing Noob*

Hi. I'm trying to get into bowfishing. I'm finding it very easy and difficult at the same time. My biggest problem is finding a good spot to try my luck. Also any helpfull tips would be most appreciated.

All the spots that I usually fish I don't feel would be a good place to try. Usually I'm fishing over on the sound side of Johnson's Beach. Great place for Speckled Trout and Red Drum, but considering its illegal to shoot those with a bow and arrow...now I'm rambling.

Can anyone help me out?


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

Hey, Me and my buddy just got bowfishing setups and have been looking around for places to go. We both have small boats that im currently working on getting set up with lights/shooting areas etc. if you wanna join sometime just send me a pm, maybe we can maybe learn something :thumbup: if anyone wants to share any places they see carp/gar/ anything else shootable that would be greatly appreciated also =)


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

I primarily bowfish saltwater (all during the day) and kill a lot of sheepshead and a few black drum and mullet. Check around local bridges and jetties, they are hotspots. Bob Sikes fishing bridge is awesome some times of the year, but offers some intimidating shots. 

Killed this drum in the spring with my bow, just about pulled me in.


----------



## Fish on! (Apr 20, 2008)

:thumbup:Wow thats a nice drum! You using an ams setup ? thats what i have now with 160# braid, that big enough to shoot just about anything? also what # do you have on your bow? mine was around 70 so I decreased it quite a bit, I heard 50 was somewhere about right.


----------



## bowfisher91 (Feb 19, 2008)

Fish on! said:


> :thumbup:Wow thats a nice drum! You using an ams setup ? thats what i have now with 160# braid, that big enough to shoot just about anything? also what # do you have on your bow? mine was around 70 so I decreased it quite a bit, I heard 50 was somewhere about right.


I use a 45# recurve made by PSE with an AMS reel with 130#. No sites or pins at all, just instinctive shooting seems easiest. It will handle just about everything I want to shoot. I believe if you have too much draw weight the heavy fiberglass arrows enter the water awkwardly and wear your body out fast. I also recommend a slide system for the arrow, really makes it safer.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

id like to battle that drum on rod:thumbsup:good kill


----------

